# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [luc_chivas] rejoint la modration

## Anomaly

luc_chivas vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur le forum SAP Crystal Reports.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

